# Starfleet (not the star trek one)



## L. Arkwright (Oct 1, 2003)

Does anyone remember a kids puppet show called starfleet?
 Brian May of Queen fame did the theme tune to the show. It had a ship that could come to pieces and reform as a giant red robot. (hah beat that power rangers)


----------



## Dave (Oct 3, 2003)

I've never heard of this before, and I thought I'd heard of everything  

I knew he had a solo album called 'The Starfleet Project' so was that the music used on the show?


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 3, 2003)

The main character always wore a silver helmet. His name was Hiro or Shiro something like that. He had a mate who was black called Hercules and there was a girl in it who had this kinda big beast type bodyguard. It was alot better than Thunderbirds. People actually got killed in this. The enemy flew around in a hyge ship and all the technology seemed to be based on insects. The main baddy was a woman with one eye.......................I think so anyway its been a while.


found this  Dave, take a look.


----------



## Dave (Oct 3, 2003)

Sorry, it brings back no memories at all. I can safely say that I never saw this.  

That link is a good site for it though.


----------



## triffid (Oct 6, 2003)

I remember this .

And thanks to you L.Arkwright the theme tune won't leave my head!!. Well I won't suffer alone I tell you .

_Tell the people back at Earth control
Send starship legions to save our souls
Always daring and courageous
Ooo, only they can save us...
Starfleet, starfleet_

I used to watch that show a lot when I were a lad, I always wanted the X-bomber as a toy but alas they never seemed to produce one .


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 6, 2003)

LOL, it does kinda stick as well.  Your right about the toys. I woulda sold my soul for one. Instead I had to settle for my toy eagles from space 1999.    Ahhh nostalgia


----------



## triffid (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L. Arkwright _
> *LOL, it does kinda stick as well.  Your right about the toys. I woulda sold my soul for one. Instead I had to settle for my toy eagles from space 1999.    Ahhh nostalgia  *



I had one of those Eagles, ahhh the memories . If I remember rightly Corgi bought out two different designs, one was just the normal transporter with the green cockpit section and removable pod section. The other had a blue cockpit section and little radioactive cannisters attached to it's midsection. I also remember the second design made the 10'oclock news, Corgis had to remove the little radioactive insignia from the cannisters because people were mistaking them for the real thing .

Did you ever have any vehicles from the show U.F.O.? I had both the S.H.A.D.O.W. tank and interceptor (The one with the rediculously large missile on it 's nose ).


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 6, 2003)

Hahaha god I remember those. I had one too. They where made by Dinky werent they? I think I'd only had it a week before I lost the big missile thing. I had a Captain Scarlet SPV as well, the blue thing with the pull down catterpiller tracks at the back. I had a toy that was a actionman type figure but he was transparent and you could see little wierd gold things inside of him. He fought against a bady who was purple but he was transparent too. Lol im not making this up but I cant remember the name. Hmm I might start a new thread with this.....


----------



## triffid (Oct 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by L. Arkwright _
> Hahaha god I remember those. I had one too. They where made by Dinky werent they? I think I'd only had it a week before I lost the big missile thing. I had a Captain Scarlet SPV as well, the blue thing with the pull down catterpiller tracks at the back.



I stand corrected sir, they were indeed made by Dinky, not Corgi (hey I'm getting old, the memory ain't what it used to be  ). The last time I saw my Inteceptor it had no windscreen or missile and the landing gear was missing. I never had any of the old Scarlet toys, although a mate of mine had the SPV .




> I had a toy that was a actionman type figure but he was transparent and you could see little wierd gold things inside of him. He fought against a bady who was purple but he was transparent too. Lol im not making this up but I cant remember the name. Hmm I might start a new thread with this.....



You've been raiding my old toy box haven't you? The two figures you mentioned were called _Cyborg_(the clear one with the gold insides) and _Mutant_ and yes I too had these . You could remove bits of their bodies and replace them with various weapons.


----------



## L. Arkwright (Oct 6, 2003)

Phew thank god you remember them, I had an awful feeling that I'd dreamt them up. Thinking about the name for the doll Cyborg was kinda obvious. Why didnt I think of that?   Lol.


----------



## Dave (Mar 7, 2011)

L. Arkwright said:


> Brian May of Queen fame did the theme tune to the show.


I've since found out that he didn't write the theme tune, he just was inspired to record a rock version because his son, Jimmy, loved it so much.


> Star Fleet is the theme tune for a superb TV sci-fi series broadcast in England for kids of all ages; Japanese visuals and British soundtrack including music by Paul Bliss. The heroes pilot space vehicles which can assemble into a giant robot for land battles. The aliens fly fantastic insect-like craft which spawn smaller fighting machines; all intent on possession of the secret of F Zero One...Having been introduced to all this by my small boy, I became equally obsessed by it, and formed the idea of making a hard rock version of the title theme.


I have to say that, I myself have no recollection of this show from the early 1980's, but I was at University and we poor students didn't have TVs back then. However, it is available on DVD and it sounds brilliant.


----------



## chopper (Mar 8, 2011)

wow, mega thread bump there, Dave. i too remember this, as does Ian Sales, who had to review the reissued DVDs.... he didn't like it. i can't remember if i ever saw the last episode or not. great saturday morning fun, though.


----------



## HareBrain (Mar 8, 2011)

I loved this too as a kid. I thought the alien catfish ship was especially cool, and Commander Makara's helmet that had some kind of Imperial adviser built into it.

I have to say, though, that I watched a couple of clips recently and I have no intention of spoiling childhood memories by watching any more of it.


----------



## Rodders (Apr 23, 2011)

I remember enjoying this as a kid, but other than that not a lot at all. (I remember a character called Hercules who had a huge chin. My dad and me used to call him Jimmy hill.)


----------

